# Of All The Roms...



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

So of the roms for the D2G, I have read through the threads of each. Cm7, muiu, and apex. Of all which one is most comparable to the blur rom for battery life without all the bloat? Wifi? And easy modifications. Presently on blur I get about 14hrs with light usage on stock rom. Any suggestions which one I should try


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

dolfns99 said:


> So of the roms for the D2G, I have read through the threads of each. Cm7, muiu, and apex. Of all which one is most comparable to the blur rom for battery life without all the bloat? Wifi? And easy modifications. Presently on blur I get about 14hrs with light usage on stock rom. Any suggestions which one I should try


I'm running apex 2.0 rc4 and its working like a charm! No wifi issues or anything! I use my phone fairly heavly and it lasts about 10-12 hrs give or take


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Blackspark Alpha just hit v0.0.3 and has wifi, 3g cdma/evdo, gsm voice, camera (minus zoom), and is fully based on 2.3.7 AOSP code with as few edits as possible to get it working. Next version will have a few (fairly minor) bugs fixed that will reduce the amount of reboots. Battery life is anywhere from 8-16 hours depending on usage and data. Enjoy!


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

deblured stock roms like apex have the most battery life and are most stable but lacks features that AOSP roms like miui and cm have.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

dolfns99 said:


> Blackspark Alpha just hit v0.0.3 and has wifi, 3g cdma/evdo, gsm voice, camera (minus zoom), and is fully based on 2.3.7 AOSP code with as few edits as possible to get it working. Next version will have a few (fairly minor) bugs fixed that will reduce the amount of reboots. Battery life is anywhere from 8-16 hours depending on usage and data. Enjoy!


Think that rules out BlackSpark lol. It is very very nice though. Doesnt have any "features" really though.


----------



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for the replies.. I guess the only way to know which one really is ti try them all for a few days each to see which is suitable


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been getting pretty good life with my latest MIUI, though I would wait until my next update since that fixes a few more sticky settings, fixes BT and is of course more updated MIUI.


----------



## MURTIXXITRUM (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Miui and I have to admit that the latest version is a great improvement. With my normal usage (regularly using wifi to check game progress, mail, regularly daily phone call, message, i'm not using data because sometimes I have to reboot to make it work, etc.), it still survives after 16 - 17 hours. This could mean that If I go to work at 8 and forget it at home, when I come back home at 17, it will be still on, and till night, even regarding it could last until the following day. This is just so cool, thanks Aceoyame a lot ^^


----------



## ntengineer (Sep 2, 2011)

I suggest looking at the CM7 Gingerbread beta, if you don't need GSM to work. I've been running it on mine, and it's super fast and I get great battery life. I use mine between light and medium most days, and I unplug it at 7am and plug it in again at around 11am, and typically have 40% battery left or so.


----------

